# Alimentar inflador 12V 8A de auto



## elmichino (Mar 17, 2016)

Buenas y santas, tengo un inflador Black y Decker de 12V y 8A que va enchufado al encendedor del auto, como ya no dispongo de auto, queria usarlo con una fuente, probe con una de 12V 9A de MUY buena marca pero al intentar arrancar el compresorsito, me mata la fuente, asi que estimo que consume mas cuando comienza a arrancar.
Se puede hacer algo o tengo que comprar una fuente de 12V 15A? (de esas con el gabinete de metal agujereado).
Tengo una fuente de PC pero solo da 6A en la linea de 12V
Soy tecnico electronico.

Saludos!


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 17, 2016)

probalo con una bateria de auto, y controlale el consumo


----------



## opamp (Mar 17, 2016)

El asunto lo solucionas como dice solaris8 o poniéndole una "súper "fuente de 30, 40 ó 50A, el problema que se te viene es que estos compresores son de emergencia, solo trabajan unos cuantos minutos , con un par de llantas a  solo 30PSI están que queman. No te sirven para trabajo contínuo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 17, 2016)

Le tomaste el consumo con la fuente que tienes? es posible o que el compresor consuma mas de lo que le entrega la fuente, o que la fuente entrega menos de lo que dice.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 17, 2016)

¿Un condensador de arranque podría ayudar? 

Digo, para darle de comer en el momento inicial, que es cuando más va a pedir.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2016)

Consumo de arranque , de entre 8 a 10 veces el consumo nominal


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 17, 2016)

Comprate una batería de auto con su respectivo cargador de AC y paras de sufrir.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 18, 2016)

Seguramente consumirá cualquier animalada. Una batería + cargador será más barato que una fuente porque el pico de corriente será inmenso.


----------



## elmichino (Mar 18, 2016)

OK, comprendo, la fuente de 9A es verdadero (es de muy buena marca), asi que debe consumir muchisimo mas, vere de resolver por ahi, sino quedara tirado hasta que me pueda comprar de nuevo un auto.. (un R19!!).
Gracias!!!


----------



## sergiot (Mar 18, 2016)

No es nada fácil reemplazar una batería, incluso una simple pila de 1.5V muchas veces entrega una cantidad de energía que cuesta creer.

Probaste con una fuente de pc de las que se usan para placas de video del tipo gamer?? rondan, si mal no recuerdo, los 25A.


----------



## elmichino (Mar 18, 2016)

Idealmente seria una de esas fuentes, pero salen $2000 o mas... era por si lo podia usar con lo que tenia


----------



## sergiot (Mar 18, 2016)

Tanto sale la fuente?? pensar que tengo una Coolermaster sin usar en la pc vieja, la usaba para alimentar una geforce 9800 gtx.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 18, 2016)

¿ Es vialble usar un limitador de corriente? Lo pregunto porque ignoro cómo se comportará el compresor en dicho caso.


Saludos.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 18, 2016)

Necesitas justamente lo contrario, como vas a limitar la corriente a algo que en realidad necesita mas corriente aún??

Una batería de auto de 65Amp puede llegar a entregar un pico de corriente en el arranque de 600Amp.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 18, 2016)

sergiot dijo:


> Necesitas justamente lo contrario, como vas a limitar la corriente a algo que en realidad necesita mas corriente aún??
> 
> Una batería de auto de 65Amp puede llegar a entregar un pico de corriente en el arranque de 600Amp.


Piensa en el limitador de corriente tal como lo haría en una resistencia en serie con un condensado descargado al que se le aplica un escalón de voltaje.

Personalmente lo veo así: cuando conectas el inflador a tu fuente ésta determina que está en un corto, por lo que se apaga. Si agregas un limitador de corriente la fuente entregará siempre el máximo de corriente (de ser requerida) y el limitador hace la función de interfaz entre la fuente y la carga.

Por eso la inquietud acerca de si funcionará o no el compresor al tener un limitador de corriente en el momento de arranque.

Saludos.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 18, 2016)

El motor del inflador no es un corto, es mas, en el comienzo al no tener presión en la cubierta que se oponga al aire que sale del mismo, es igual a girar sin esfuerzo, el problema es cuando tiene que hacer fuerza.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 18, 2016)

sergiot dijo:


> El motor del inflador no es un corto, es mas, en el comienzo al no tener presión en la cubierta que se oponga al aire que sale del mismo, es igual a girar sin esfuerzo, *el problema es cuando tiene que hacer fuerza.*


Es como lo mismo a que se comportase como un cortocircuito. ¿No te parece?


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 18, 2016)

Coincido con Sergio. Yo tengo varios y los hago andar con un simple trafo de 14 V 4 A mas un puente rectificador ( y un disipador). Andan perfecto e inflo bicicletas, globos y lógico, las gomas del auto ( las 4) sin ningún problema.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 18, 2016)

Si a la fuente no le alcanza la corriente para hacer mover el motor, por mas limitador que le coloques estas haciendo lo mismo, si el motor te pide "x" corriente y no la podes entregar, por mas que la bajes el motor se frena, al aumentar la corriente la caída en la resistencia aumenta y la tensión que le llegaría al motor seria mucho mas baja, con lo cual se frena igual. En definitiva, no sirve la fuente para esos casos.

Los limitadores de corriente se justificarían para cuando la fuente puede entregar el doble o mas de la que necesita el motor o dispositivo que se coloque en su salida, pero es solo para proteger al dispositivo en caso de algún corto circuito, un fusible al fin y al cabo es eso, superada la corriente del mismo se quema.


----------



## analogico (Mar 18, 2016)

jreyes dijo:


> ¿ Es vialble usar un limitador de corriente? Lo pregunto porque ignoro cómo se comportará el compresor en dicho caso.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


pero que no decis que sos electronico

prueba con una resistencia   en paralelo con un interruptor    y  todo en serie con el motor

asi arrancas con la resistencia en serie
y si el motor anda  cierras el interruptor para que  pase toda la corriente


----------



## jreyes (Mar 18, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> pero que no decis que sos electronico
> 
> prueba con una resistencia   en paralelo con un interruptor    y  todo en serie con el motor
> 
> ...


El que dice ser electrónico es quien inició este tema.

Saludos.





sergiot dijo:


> Si a la fuente no le alcanza la corriente para hacer mover el motor, por mas limitador que le coloques estas haciendo lo mismo, si el motor te pide "x" corriente y no la podes entregar, por mas que la bajes el motor se frena, al aumentar la corriente la caída en la resistencia aumenta y la tensión que le llegaría al motor seria mucho mas baja, con lo cual se frena igual. En definitiva, no sirve la fuente para esos casos.
> 
> Los limitadores de corriente se justificarían para cuando la fuente puede entregar el doble o mas de la que necesita el motor o dispositivo que se coloque en su salida, pero es solo para proteger al dispositivo en caso de algún corto circuito, un fusible al fin y al cabo es eso, superada la corriente del mismo se quema.


Tu primer párrafo es válido para una corriente que sobrepasa de manera constante la capacidad de carga de la fuente como la que menciona el autor del primer mensaje. Es evidente que este no es el caso ya que es el transitorio de arranque el que deja fuera de servicio a la fuente de poder.

El limitador de corriente también es útil cuando los transistorios son altos (como cuando enciendes una ampolleta de automóvil) lo que podría ocasionar que la fuente se apague por protección. 

Dejo acá una simulación de dos amoplletas de 100W@12V, una con limitador de corriente y la otra sin el limitador.


Saludos.


----------



## opamp (Mar 18, 2016)

En los motores tienes que vencer la inercia, de estar quieto a pasar a moverse, aunque le coloque un " SOFT STARTER " ( arranque suave ), la necesidad de amperaje mínimo para empezar a moverse está alrededor de 3 veces la Inominal. Si lo coloca directamente a la fuente el motor de la compresora le jala varias veces la Inominal, ( entre 5 a 8 veces, puede ser más ), si limitamos la intensidad a menos de la nominal simplemente el motor no se moverá. Puede intentar bajarle el voltaje a un 70% aproximadamente para que arranque con una intensidad menor , una vez arrancado subir el voltaje al nominal, 12VDC. De todas maneras con el voltaje reducido ,la I de arranque será superior a la nominal en 3 ó 4 veces, pero no tan alta como con el Vnominal,(12VDC).


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 18, 2016)

Deja una foto del compresor junto con los datos tecnicos del mismo, también seria bueno que le tomes consumo al motor arrancando para saber como más se puede alimentar aparte de la bateria para auto.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 18, 2016)

jreyes dijo:


> El que dice ser electrónico es quien inició este tema.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



Esta correcto, en una lámpara no importa que la luz sea tenue al encender y luego tomo toda su intensidad, pero para un motor que no arranca la cosa es distinta, el motor necesita de esa corriente extra para comenzar a moverse.



Un dato mas, no será que la fuente no entrega esa corriente??

Has algo mas simple, colocale una carga de la carga que acusa la fuente, poder un banco de resistencias o una lámpara de auto de 60w, la baja o la alta tiene esa potencia y son justo 5A, y medis al mismo tiempo la tensión.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2016)

simple 
primero verifica si la fuente efectivamente entrega la corriente que dice
segundo verifica cuanto consume el aparato en cuestión (con y sin carga)
con esos datos no deverias tener problemas en encontrar la solución
a tener en cuenta 
el arranque siempre consume un pelin mas , y mas todavía si el compresor tiene ''carga'' en decir si queremos inflar una rueda que ya cuenta con precion ,,,,,


----------



## opamp (Mar 18, 2016)

Hola El Rey, cuánto sería más o menos "un pelón", 1%, ...., 10% ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2016)

depende del motor, y de si tiene o no carga 
mas caída de tensión mas consume


----------

